# blastomycosis



## NC-Waterfolwer (Jun 26, 2015)

Hey folks. I hate for this to be my first post but my 5 year old lab was diagnosed with blastomycosis.(this is a fungus infection to the lungs) First he was being treated for a regular bacterial infection. After 8 -10 days his condition didnt improve and tests were ran and he was diagnosed with it. He usually weights any where between 58 to 60 lbs he is down to 46. Not eating and barley drinking anything. He is now currently at the hospital getting fluids for the second time. He is on a pill called *Fluconazole. *Do any of the retriever owners ever had this?? how did their Labs fair and what do I need to expect. I am pretty certain that if nothing changes in 5 to 7 days its going to be to late. I seem to have a pretty positive vet saying it all depends on how strong the dog is during the fungus killing process of the medication and very helpful. He seems to think we caught it early since he doesn't have the skin sores or draining of the eyes. Anyone who has experienced this first had any information would be greatly appreciated .

http://veterinarymedicine.dvm360.co...iagnosis-and-treatment?id=&pageID=1&sk=&date=


----------



## Don Lietzau (Jan 8, 2011)

Friend of mine got it in his DD. Lost one lung, one eye and $12000.00 but he pulled through. It's bad stuff. 
Don and Crew


----------



## Bridget Bodine (Mar 4, 2008)

I have no help for you but am very sorry you are going through it! Scary disease


----------



## duramax00 (Mar 5, 2012)

I lost mine on memorial day of this year it got in her central nervous system and they started treating her at vet she died 5 days later its a bad deal good luck with it


----------



## NC-Waterfolwer (Jun 26, 2015)

duramax00- Iam sorry for your loss. How long did your dog have it before it got into her central nervous system?


----------



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

http://www.retrievertraining.net/forums/showthread.php?117147-blastonycsis&highlight=Blastomycosis
http://www.retrievertraining.net/fo...ing-and-advice-needed&highlight=Blastomycosis

I found several threads that might be interesting to you. I sincerely hope that your boy will fully recover.

Hang in there and give him a hug when you see him next.


----------



## NC-Waterfolwer (Jun 26, 2015)

Vicky thanks for the links to previous post they were very helpful in reading what previous owners experienced . I have never heard of this until the doctor informed me what he had.


----------



## jay7 (Jun 11, 2015)

They thought they caught it early she started out with bacteria infection had pneumonia at the same time she ran the spring grand she was sick at the Grand only coughed a little when she would run but she started having seizures about week after she returned from Grand she msde it to day five before it really showed up that there was a problem


----------



## Last Frontier Labs (Jan 3, 2003)

I lost a dog to that in 2004 after pheasant hunting in Iowa. We guessed she contracted it through a puncture wound. By the time she exhibited symptoms, it was too late. The autopsy showed significant brain involvement.


----------



## freezeland (Nov 1, 2012)

Not to ask a ignorant question but this sounds like some pretty scary stuff. Is there a vaccine against it?


----------



## jay7 (Jun 11, 2015)

No vaccine for it when they show symptoms your all ready behind the eight ball it is definitely some bad stuff


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

NCW,

Or anyone who is interested. I'll share my thoughts on the phone, just PM me if interested. NCW, you should have my cell number now.

I have only one personal data point and it's unlike any others that I know personally.

My lab at age 8 had open, angry-looking, weeping sores on his front paws. One on top of a digit and one between digits. After "standard" treatments - epsom soaking, antibiotics, etc, with no solid results, my local vet advised a test for Blasto.

Blasto is fungal, not bacterial and the literature states that spores are found in moist soil, frequently areas with decaying, rotting timber in the soil - like riverbottoms and flood control impoundments with fluctuating water levels. (Yep, guess where we like to spend time with our retrievers - wet places.)

He came back positive and we did chest xrays which looked pretty good. (apparently that's frequently not the case with blasto). All affected dogs that I'd known personally prior lost an eye at least, a life at worst due to blasto positive.

I think maybe we caught a different "form" of blasto than many, or else we caught a rare point of entry. In any case, after 3 months on fluconazole, the paws cleared up and the blasto tests were negative. 

My local vet advised that due to a damp spring, our area (last year) would have more blasto than normal. This spring has been significantly more wet. I suspect the highest incidence rate of blasto in my area this calendar year.

As far as I know, there is no vaccine for this right now.

In my layman's opinion, Blasto affected dogs, can have varying symptoms, many of which mirror symptoms of bacterial things that are cured with traditional treatments. In many cases, by the time the "easy stuff" is ruled out, the lungs are compromised and it's too late. 

I know it's expensive. I know some of us like to gamble, or consult "Dr. Google". But....when in doubt, see your veterinary professional. And if they suggest testing, why not drop the dime and gain the peace of mind - and maybe be surprised by the result and start attacking the true cause.

Blasto is terrible. It's been nearly a year since we found those sores on Bus' paws, but I'm a never say "never" kind of person. We may not be out of the woods.

Chris\

Edit, The article that Hotel4dogs posts below is a good one that I'd not seen before. All retriever trainers should probably be familiar with it.

My takeaway after talking with my vet that treated Bus and others in the know is this: You can not raise or train your retriever in a bubble. 

It's kind of like drunk drivers or road rage. YOu avoid what you can, but real life for most of us involves driving on our public roads. So you drive defensively and do the best you can to be safe. Similarly, we train, hunt, test and trial our dogs in these environs conducive to Blasto....and we will continue to do so.

Nancy Pals was the first to suggest to me that we not train in freshly plowed soil. Her reasoning was that this is a good chance for blasto spores to be exposed to the surface. Similarly, avoiding freshly dug foundations in construction areas, etc. is probably a good idea. 

My vet has suggested that the spores could have come from a blade of grass on a manicured lawn while on a neighborhood dog walk.

The other takeaway is that we need to consider NOT gambling on vet bills. If there's cause for a Blasto test, run the blasto test. Also, if your vet prescribes fluconazole, consider asking them to probe around for compounders and seek to get you reasonable pricing on the medication cost. 

Mine did some shopping for me and got my expense down for months two and three.

Chris


----------



## windycanyon (Dec 21, 2007)

I have a now 6.5 yo in the Raleigh area who was dx'd w/ it as a youngster. As I recall, she had a small sore that was odd, not going away quick enough (worry wart owner) and went to the vet for that. She made a full recovery. This was one of those cases where I'm glad she was a worry wart. I wish you and your pup all the best. Anne


----------



## hotel4dogs (Aug 2, 2010)

BTW, there is a pretty accurate urine test for Blasto. It's not cheap (about $200) but well worth it if your dog is showing even slight symptoms and you have been in an area known to have it.


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

NC Water Fowler, did your dog contract the disease here in NC? I ask because this area does not seem to fit into the description of likely blasto environments. Read just the other day that NC is back to drought conditions. I'm wondering if exposure to any ponds or waters are potentially risky. Sure wish the best for your dog. This is a frightening disease.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Aug 2, 2010)

Here's a reasonably good article:
http://lifewithllewellins.com/blastomycosis-what-every-dog-owner-needs-to-know/
The Carolinas are both considered endemic for Blasto.


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Wow Barb. I don't think I'll sleep nights anymore! We are on a horse farm with a pond in the woods where my guys swim and train. The banks are currently exposed because of the drought. The world is a dangerous place.


----------



## jtfreeman (Jan 6, 2009)

NC-Waterfolwer said:


> Hey folks. I hate for this to be my first post but my 5 year old lab was diagnosed with blastomycosis.(this is a fungus infection to the lungs) First he was being treated for a regular bacterial infection. After 8 -10 days his condition didnt improve and tests were ran and he was diagnosed with it. He usually weights any where between 58 to 60 lbs he is down to 46. Not eating and barley drinking anything. He is now currently at the hospital getting fluids for the second time. He is on a pill called *Fluconazole. *Do any of the retriever owners ever had this?? how did their Labs fair and what do I need to expect. I am pretty certain that if nothing changes in 5 to 7 days its going to be to late. I seem to have a pretty positive vet saying it all depends on how strong the dog is during the fungus killing process of the medication and very helpful. He seems to think we caught it early since he doesn't have the skin sores or draining of the eyes. Anyone who has experienced this first had any information would be greatly appreciated .
> 
> http://veterinarymedicine.dvm360.co...iagnosis-and-treatment?id=&pageID=1&sk=&date=


Had a dog that got it. Got the meds through a people doctor (treats a human foot fungus) for free. Dog took the meds, cleaned his eyes out every day as much as needed. Dog pulled through just fine. Good luck to you.


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

2tall said:


> Wow Barb. I don't think I'll sleep nights anymore! We are on a horse farm with a pond in the woods where my guys swim and train. The banks are currently exposed because of the drought. The world is a dangerous place.


My Blasto saying: You can't raise your retriever in a bubble. 

Copperheads and Moccasins are probably a more likely culprit for your dog than Blasto. 

Be aware...if you suspect it, don't be shy about getting the test. We have four dogs in my house, all of whom are exposed to the same stuff. One had Blasto, three did not.

Chris


----------



## hotel4dogs (Aug 2, 2010)

Have a friend in this area who lost a young Golden to Blasto. The other 2 dogs in the house were fine.


----------



## David McCracken (May 24, 2009)

A friends AWS had it. He lost one eye, but pulled through and is ok now. I have no idea how much the treatment cost him, but it was considerable.


----------



## NC-Waterfolwer (Jun 26, 2015)

2tall said:


> NC Water Fowler, did your dog contract the disease here in NC? I ask because this area does not seem to fit into the description of likely blasto environments. Read just the other day that NC is back to drought conditions. I'm wondering if exposure to any ponds or waters are potentially risky. Sure wish the best for your dog. This is a frightening disease.


2 tall. Yes he did. I live in north eastern part of nc around the northern albemarle sound. My vet has 20 plus years of experience here and he has only seen it twice. It sounds like to me it is more prevalent up north. I didnt know anything about it until he was diagnosed on Thursday. We started treating tuesday though before we got the results back. Just alot of articles said it misdiagnosed . We probably went 2 weeks before we found it.


----------



## Christine Maddox (Mar 9, 2009)

I had a nice choc female that was diagnosed with phycomycosis one week after earning her HRCH title at the age of 3 yr. I had noticed the loss of weight, but chalked it up to extensive training. She had 18 inches of her intestine removed but I was told that due to the bile ducts, not all of the tissue could be taken out (plus the conditions of her lungs was poor). The prognosis I was given was devastating........they only gave her 3 months. One thing that the surgery could not detect was that this little girl had a heart of gold and an extreme desire to live. Over the course of the next year, I had to feed her boiled chicken and her favorite was vienna sausages. She experienced occasional seizures but still hung in their strong. At about the 1 yr mark from surgery she began to fail rapidly. I had entered some other dogs in the Deep East TX HRC test and decided that if she was going to die, I wanted the honor of taking her to the line one final time. (she was my first HRCH dog) Because of the seizures and lack of training, I just entered her in the Seasoned test. She passed - hands down. Not too many dry eyes at the ribbon ceremony. From that day forward...........literally, she improved by leaps and bonds. As soon as we returned from that trip, she began eating much better and was actually back on dry food within 5 weeks. I had to put her down when she was 13 yrs old. Don't ever underestimate a dogs will!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Aug 2, 2010)

Awesome story, thanks for sharing it.



Christine Maddox said:


> I had a nice choc female that was diagnosed with phycomycosis one week after earning her HRCH title at the age of 3 yr. I had noticed the loss of weight, but chalked it up to extensive training. She had 18 inches of her intestine removed but I was told that due to the bile ducts, not all of the tissue could be taken out (plus the conditions of her lungs was poor). The prognosis I was given was devastating........they only gave her 3 months. One thing that the surgery could not detect was that this little girl had a heart of gold and an extreme desire to live. Over the course of the next year, I had to feed her boiled chicken and her favorite was vienna sausages. She experienced occasional seizures but still hung in their strong. At about the 1 yr mark from surgery she began to fail rapidly. I had entered some other dogs in the Deep East TX HRC test and decided that if she was going to die, I wanted the honor of taking her to the line one final time. (she was my first HRCH dog) Because of the seizures and lack of training, I just entered her in the Seasoned test. She passed - hands down. Not too many dry eyes at the ribbon ceremony. From that day forward...........literally, she improved by leaps and bonds. As soon as we returned from that trip, she began eating much better and was actually back on dry food within 5 weeks. I had to put her down when she was 13 yrs old. Don't ever underestimate a dogs will!


----------



## DoubleHaul (Jul 22, 2008)

NC-Waterfolwer said:


> 2 tall. Yes he did. I live in north eastern part of nc around the northern albemarle sound. My vet has 20 plus years of experience here and he has only seen it twice. It sounds like to me it is more prevalent up north. I didnt know anything about it until he was diagnosed on Thursday. We started treating tuesday though before we got the results back. Just alot of articles said it misdiagnosed . We probably went 2 weeks before we found it.


Good for your vet for diagnosing it. Regardless of the maps, it is very rare in NC and usually comes from a dog that has been traveling (midwest--ohio and MS river basins seem to be biggest areas). Most vets in NC have never seen it and never will with the average local dog and wouldn't think of it when diagnosing. Luckily mine has never had it but my vet knows to keep it in mind. Had a friend in IL lose a whole kennel full of dogs to it after they did some work around the house.


----------



## NC-Waterfolwer (Jun 26, 2015)

If anyone who has any experience with this what can you do to get a dog to eat. I am one step from force feeding. Ive tried boiled boneless chicken, hamburger, bacon, steak. All types of wet dog food. He just wont do it. I can get him to eat some turkey thin sliced deli meat. But he cant leave live on that for long a slice here a slice there. I ve read some owners force feeding raw hamburger balled up in small meat balls . I almost out of options. Any help would greatly be appreciated

Carolinaonmymind yes it is me . I dont have enough post yet to respond to private messages I can read them though.


----------



## Bridget Bodine (Mar 4, 2008)

RE : Force feeding.... don't hesitate to do it. get BilJac pelleted food, mix it with some water , enough to make a hard paste, form it into bullets say 1/2 inch by 1" , dip in water and slide it down his throat . BilJac makes the BEST stuff food ever!!! Good luck!!!


----------



## carolinaonmymind (Nov 22, 2011)

Would the vet school at NCSU be able to do anything?


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

COMM! Great suggestion! Those guys are on top of everything. Definitely worth a try. And thanks Penn. that had been my understanding as well about scarcity of cases in NC. But I would not hesitate to request my vet check for it if I had a dog with symptoms. If they were not willing or able, I'd be up to State in a heartbeat!


----------



## Keri (Mar 27, 2013)

In my experience, Blasto is definitely not to be messed with and I would always test for it with any suspicious symptoms. In the case of one of my dogs, it presented directly in the central nervous system and he became quickly paralyzed over a few days. An MRI showed the spinal cord was basically disintegrated and they didn't find Blasto until they tested the spinal fluid. His chest x-rays were clear the entire time. The test will show that they've been exposed to Blasto but many dogs are exposed to the fungus and don't come down with Blasto or any symptoms. It can have an incubation period and the possible length of time seems to vary.

Unfortunately I don't have any treatment options because there was nothing that could be done for him by the time it was diagnosed. I do know several people though that have successfully treated it so I'll keep my fingers crossed for you.

Keri in Central IL
(Not a vet and tries really hard not to pretend to be one!)


----------



## DEN/TRU/CRU (May 29, 2007)

I've lost a best friend and buddy to blasto, bad bad! Sneaks up one you. Get treatment and pray and pay as long as you can, it's family, friend, best buddy. etc. Prayers sent for a full recovery!!!


----------



## wheelhorse (Nov 13, 2005)

NC-Waterfolwer said:


> If anyone who has any experience with this what can you do to get a dog to eat. I am one step from force feeding. Ive tried boiled boneless chicken, hamburger, bacon, steak. All types of wet dog food. He just wont do it. I can get him to eat some turkey thin sliced deli meat. But he cant leave live on that for long a slice here a slice there. I ve read some owners force feeding raw hamburger balled up in small meat balls . I almost out of options. Any help would greatly be appreciated
> 
> Carolinaonmymind yes it is me . I dont have enough post yet to respond to private messages I can read them though.


If he is not eating, you may want to consider hospitalizing him and getting a feeding tube in place. Once he's used to it most times they can come home and you can continue the feeding at home.


----------



## Christine Maddox (Mar 9, 2009)

NC-Waterfolwer said:


> If anyone who has any experience with this what can you do to get a dog to eat. I am one step from force feeding. Ive tried boiled boneless chicken, hamburger, bacon, steak. All types of wet dog food. He just wont do it. I can get him to eat some turkey thin sliced deli meat. But he cant leave live on that for long a slice here a slice there. I ve read some owners force feeding raw hamburger balled up in small meat balls . I almost out of options. Any help would greatly be appreciated
> 
> Carolinaonmymind yes it is me . I dont have enough post yet to respond to private messages I can read them though.


anything and everything. Yogurt, ice cream, cottage cheese, vienna sausages, sardines, mashed potatoes....whatever you have in your pantry and refrig...TRY IT At this point, what harm can it do. Also, when my dog experienced the phycomycosis, she wanted everything hand fed to her.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Aug 2, 2010)

when my oldest dog stopped eating (different problem) I could sometimes get her to eat if I tossed her food to her, like a game of catch. Worked especially well with chunks of hot dog, etc.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Aug 2, 2010)

Just another thought, perhaps your vet would be willing to do a phone consultation with either the University of IL vet school (champaign/urbana) and/or the University of WI vet school (Madison). Sadly, both have a lot of experience treating blasto.

Also, you might try nutrical if you need to "force feed" him, squeeze some into his mouth and hold his mouth shut. Here's a link to show you what it is, but you can buy it in any pet store.
http://www.1800petmeds.com/Nutri+Ca...ID=162416209&gclid=CPejso77tcYCFYQ8aQodxO0LqA


----------



## carolinaonmymind (Nov 22, 2011)

Robbie, how is Sam tonite. Did you force feed him?


----------



## NC-Waterfolwer (Jun 26, 2015)

I got him to eat a whole pack of deli turkey meat. I think it was 12 oz. It took him 30 minutes to eat it but he ate it. I plan on going by petsmart today and getting that high calorie paste that hotel4dogs suggested. I havent had to force feed yet but not far from it. Ruston is hoping that after these first few days of the fungal medication is working that he will get his appetite back we hope and he will at least start to eat better. Id say since probably Saturday were at a stand still which I guess is good not getting any worst or any better his temperament may seem just a little bit better not as depressed but he is a long long ways from being himself. Still not out of the woods yet.


----------



## DoubleHaul (Jul 22, 2008)

Just to add to the list, some things I have found to work when they won't eat:

Liver-egg balls--boil some liver and some hard boiled eggs and chop them in a food processor and make balls
Bil-jac cat treats--for some reason they will eat these when nothing else
Baby food turkey or chicken
nutrical paste is good


----------



## NateB (Sep 25, 2003)

Nutrical is mostly sugar, stick to baby food, frozen Bil-Jac stuff, warm it some. If he does not start to eat, soon then I would consider having a esophageal feeding tube put in. Then you can feed a gruel thru the tube at a much greater volume and nutrition content than force feeding. Talk to your vet about that. Also, some acupuncture may help appetite too. Be careful of using the prepackaged deli meat, it can be very high in salt and increase his water needed. True deli off a turkey breast would be good. 
One of the best things I have found, is at local grocery stores here. They have ready to eat rotisserie chicken, peel off the skin, pick off meat chunks and let them have it warm. As worked for my dogs, and several of my patients.

Best of luck.


----------



## NC-Waterfolwer (Jun 26, 2015)

Nate B . Thanks for the information how about beef liver? I boiled some tonight and he ate it pretty good.


----------



## carolinaonmymind (Nov 22, 2011)

Thats good, hope he gets his appetite back, that will be a start


----------



## NC-Waterfolwer (Jun 26, 2015)

Phil. He has his days . I think hes going good then well have a set back. whether it be eating food or not drinking. At least he is not getting worst yet he's been on the medicine for 8 days now. Reading some other posts it takes weeks. Just need get him eating more than what he is now.


----------



## carolinaonmymind (Nov 22, 2011)

Sent u a PM..let me know if I can do anything to help if you come this way...any better?


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Sent you a PM re NC State.


----------



## NC-Waterfolwer (Jun 26, 2015)

Just give everyone an update. My dog was admitted to ncsu vet hospital. Theyre pretty sure the anti fungal meds are working. The issue we have now is him not eating. They're running some more lab tests today and they said they wont release him until he is eating. Ill keep yall posted


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

&#55357;&#56397;&#55357;&#56397;&#55357;&#56397;&#55357;&#56397;&#55357;&#56397; So glad to hear this. He is in great hands!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Aug 2, 2010)

Thanks for the update!


----------



## Margo Ellis (Jan 19, 2003)

Hope your pup pulls through, I had a good friend and training partner from northern Vermont have a dog get this. It wasn't a good outcome unfortunately they found it too late. Thanks for keeping us posted on his progress.


----------



## NC-Waterfolwer (Jun 26, 2015)

I have another update for those of you who are following this thread. He is still at NCSU vet hospital. All of the lab work, xrays and sonograms they have performed look good. The main factor is the eating issue. He was given some steroids to boost his appetite but they didnt have any success with that. So tomorrow morning they will be putting in an Esophagostomy feeding tube. They really want him to keep getting nutrients. They said that he can be fed through this port and can start getting the nutrients he needs to help fight this infection. I really think he is strong enough to make it this far he can make it through it if we can get him to eat. At the point where he does get his appetite back I was informed that he can still eat and drink normally with the tube in and it can be removed after he has returned to his normal eating pattern. I sure hope this tube works out. Has anyone had any experence with this feeding tube? Any comments or tips are greatly appreciated. We will meet with an nutritional veterinarian specialist with instructions before we are discharged but I was looking to get some tips and comments from you guys thanks in advance .


----------



## AField (Mar 28, 2014)

Here's a little motivation. This is my boy's sire with a truckload of mallards. He lost an eye to blasto and is still hunting with the best of them. Here's hoping for a positive outcome for your pup.


----------



## NC-Waterfolwer (Jun 26, 2015)

Just give yall an update. We picked sam up yesterday from ncsu vet school. Doctor said all test biopsy's , labwork and x rays looked good and didnt appear that the blasto had effected anything but his lungs. Still pretty nasty stuff. His e tub is in and he gets fed 3 times daily through the tube.Takes about 15 to 20 minutes each time. Were hoping in 5 to 7 days he levels off and stops loosing weight and actually wants to eat some. He is drinking on his own now. With the tube in he can actually eat and drink regularly with no adverse problems. Once he starts eating his meals for 7 to 10 days we can get the doc to remove the tube. Good thing is now that he is fighting the infection he can get the nutrients and strength he needs to hopefully fully recover. I have attached a picture of Sam when he was a little over 60lbs this fall and one with him resting on the floor from yesterday at just under 45lbs. Keep in mind how the side of effect of blasto is severe appetite loss. Thanks again for all the comments and helpful replies on this topic.


----------



## passthru (Feb 27, 2015)

Glad it's looking better.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Aug 2, 2010)

He's lucky to have you, and you're lucky to still have him! Sending many good thoughts for continuing progress.


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

This made my day! So glad Sam had you to keep fighting for him! Hope to hear soon that his appetite is returning!&#55357;&#56835;


----------



## NateB (Sep 25, 2003)

Hang in there, the weight will come back.


----------



## Erin O'Brien (Mar 5, 2010)

hotel4dogs said:


> He's lucky to have you, and you're lucky to still have him! Sending many good thoughts for continuing progress.


Definitely! So glad he's doing better and hoping his recovery continues well!


----------



## NC-Waterfolwer (Jun 26, 2015)

For those of you who have been following this story... we got sam home and he was completely a different dog that we havent seen in weeks. We thought we had this blasto beat. Unfortunately he took a 180 degree turn Saturday . We rushed him back to ncsu vet hospital that have the country's best vetinarians. They ran some quick tests and found his kidneys were completely shut down. He couldn't stand and was in terrible pain. We made the hardest decision we had to make but knew we have completely done everything we could possibly do to save my little buddy. We lost the battle last night around 9pm. He was not only amamzing retriever but part of the family whom our son called him brother. He will be greatly missed by all of us.


----------



## John Lash (Sep 19, 2006)

You did all you could... Sorry for your loss.


----------



## lorneparker1 (Mar 22, 2015)

NC-Waterfolwer said:


> For those of you who have been following this story... we got sam home and he was completely a different dog that we havent seen in weeks. We thought we had this blasto beat. Unfortunately he took a 180 degree turn Saturday . We rushed him back to ncsu vet hospital that have the country's best vetinarians. They ran some quick tests and found his kidneys were completely shut down. He couldn't stand and was in terrible pain. We made the hardest decision we had to make but knew we have completely done everything we could possibly do to save my little buddy. We lost the battle last night around 9pm. He was not only amamzing retriever but part of the family whom our son called him brother. He will be greatly missed by all of us.



Im so sorry sir.


----------



## Hunt'EmUp (Sep 30, 2010)

I really hate to hear this...too many great dogs have been taken by Blasto. They fight so hard..very few seem to make it through. My thoughts are with you and yours.


----------



## The Snows (Jul 19, 2004)

Oh no ... So very sorry for your loss .......


----------



## Terry Marshall (Jan 12, 2011)

NC-Waterfolwer said:


> For those of you who have been following this story... we got sam home and he was completely a different dog that we havent seen in weeks. We thought we had this blasto beat. Unfortunately he took a 180 degree turn Saturday . We rushed him back to ncsu vet hospital that have the country's best vetinarians. They ran some quick tests and found his kidneys were completely shut down. He couldn't stand and was in terrible pain. We made the hardest decision we had to make but knew we have completely done everything we could possibly do to save my little buddy. We lost the battle last night around 9pm. He was not only amamzing retriever but part of the family whom our son called him brother. He will be greatly missed by all of us.


I write this with tears in my eyes. You and your family are champions for all you did, and experienced
with this great friend and companion. The hurt and pain you all feel now will someday turn to fond memories.
God Bless and remember his spirit will return.


----------



## Last Frontier Labs (Jan 3, 2003)

You did everything you could have for your dog. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm so so sorry.


----------



## T-Pines (Apr 17, 2007)

We are so sorry
Colleen


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Blastomycosis is absolutely terrible. I am very sorry that you and your family had to go through this and suffer this loss. 

Chris


----------



## Christine Maddox (Mar 9, 2009)

my heartfelt condolences. I am so very happy though that you gave him a fighting chance! Prayers sent that your pain will soon be eased.


----------



## freezeland (Nov 1, 2012)

The effort you gave to save your dog is admirable. I'm sorry he lost his fight. Peace to you and your family.


----------



## Erin O'Brien (Mar 5, 2010)

Sorry for your loss. You gave him every chance you could and I'm sorry for the outcome. Sounds like he was a great friend to you and your family. Hope the memories of all the great times ease the pain a little.


----------



## bshaf (Apr 29, 2015)

Absolutely heart breaking... Condolences to you and your family.


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

I am just sick to hear this. You did everything possible and got the best care. I guess his body could not fight anymore. Hoping for healing for you and your family.


----------



## lennie (Jan 15, 2003)

I am so sorry for your loss, you did everything you could! This is a terrible, terrible disease, and rarely has a good outcome but we were all pulling for you. Even though he took a turn I am sure he was happy to go back home with you one last time. Remember the good times and the smiles he brought to you and your family. Prayers for strength to all...

With Sympathy,
Earlene


----------



## passthru (Feb 27, 2015)

Dang I hate to hear that. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Bridget Bodine (Mar 4, 2008)

AWWW CRAP... I am so sorry , you and he fought as hard as you could....


----------



## NC-Waterfolwer (Jun 26, 2015)

Hey folks thanks for all the comments over the last few weeks. My wife has put togeather a blasto awareness page if anybody has facebook please click on the link and like then share it. If we can get info out about blasto maybe a dogs life can be saved in time. Early detection is the key. https://m.facebook.com/samsblasto


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

My heart breaks for you and your family, it truly does. Please know you're in my prayers.


----------

